# Crest Help



## Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

Fellow Large Scalers,

This is my first post, though I have enjoyed many aspects of the forums in the past. I have a Crest Power Supply without a manual. It appears to have been modified to 9v, which I think was a feature of the system (I have a later Aristocraft Version that has more stuff on the outside). Does anyone know how to get into this thing and make it output G Scale voltage?

Thanks
Robb


----------



## saintyohann (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a similar power supply that has a small dial you turn with a screwdriver near the power lugs...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Robb, Crest made several power supplies, please supply the model number or a picture.

Greg


----------



## Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you. Its a CRE 55451. I believe I have found the screw that was mentioned, its behind a hole in the case, in about an inch or so?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

according to the picture I have, max voltage is 16v, and 3.5 amps.

Have you measured the output voltage unloaded?

I think this is not a good pack for G, 18v is about the lowest you want unless you are running narrow gauge locos at not over 30 smph.

Greg


----------



## Robb (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah, its a ceiling railroad at my parents with minimum radius LGB Cruves.... Speed and large engines aren't a problem. Its been running on a HO 12 V Transformer for years, we had hoped this would light the headlights in the locomotives.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Should work for one loco, small, and slow.

Any luck in raising the voltage?

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a 110/220 switch and if on 220 it will not go to the full voltage when plugged into 110 volt outlets.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I always thought the voltage adjust pot was inside, not accessible, but perhaps there is access from outside... I don't have a picture of the rear of it, just the front:

(it says 120v so pretty sure there is no 110v / 220v switch)


----------

